# Sugarfoot Agility Fun



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I just love how Sugarfoot works. I sent the link to my trainer. Someday we'll get there....someday


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

YAY for Sugarfoot! So much fun to watch.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So enjoyed watching your superdog in action, JOFT's or not. :clap2: Sensational video production of your great goateed parti athlete.:adore: Sugarfoot is da' bomb!:whoo: (Have to show this video to my neighbor's grandson, remember when he saw Sugar's photo in the PF calender he said, "That dog has super powers!" Outta the mouths of babes, eh?!)


----------



## villavilla (Jul 30, 2013)

Great videos! Someday also me and Pimu will get there...


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Your videos are alway so well done! I'm so jelly!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Sugarfoot looks like he has wings! I don't think I have ever seen another breed do agility and look so good doing it. He's adorable.

pr


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He looks like he really enjoys flying over the jumps. Exciting to watch, whatever the result,


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww thanks for sharing those. You have much to be very proud of in those runs....too bad for the JOFTs.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sugarfoot is just plain ol' AWESOME in my book! That boy can fly!!!!


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't know if you could sit it but gosh people pay crazy money for a horse to jump like that!


----------

